# USB Stick Acer zum laufen bringen

## Spydrow

Da ich leider ein absoluter Linux Anfaenger bin, waere es korrekt wenn mir jemand eine komplette Anleitung geben wuerde wie man ein USB Geraet (in diesem Fall ein 256MB Acer Memory Stick) unter Gentoo (kernel 2.6.10) zum laufen bringt. In allen Forenbeitraegen sind die Leute die die Fragen stellen immer schon einen Schritt weiter. Das einzige was ich bisher gemacht habe war das hotplug emergen.

dmesg gibt folgendes aus:

Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r2 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #6 Mon Jan 10 05:15:04 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 00000000000e0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fdf0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fdf0000 - 000000001fdfb000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fdfb000 - 000000001fe00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

509MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130544

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126448 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 SONY                                  ) @ 0x000f7ae0

ACPI: RSDT (v001   SONY       F0 0x20040119 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x1fdf6d58

ACPI: FADT (v001   SONY       F0 0x20040119 PTL  0x01000000) @ 0x1fdfaf3c

ACPI: MADT (v001   SONY       F0 0x20040119 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x1fdfafb0

ACPI: DSDT (v001   SONY       F0 0x20040119 PTL  0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 2807.048 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 512812k/522176k available (2930k kernel code, 8808k reserved, 998k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 5554.17 BogoMIPS (lpj=2777088)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 09

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e00)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd996, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS963 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 21)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x8000-0x808f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x8090-0x80ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x8100-0x811f has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe00 has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1105736877.987:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: devfs_debug: 0x0

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/O].

inotify device minor=63

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected SiS 648 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 437M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT2] (battery absent)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [ATF0] (65 C)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.6 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

sis900.c: v1.08.07 11/02/2003

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0x2000, IRQ 11, 08:00:46:b3:39:e5.

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SONY DVD RW DW-U50A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.2[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d4005000-d40057ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.3 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 10, pci mem 0xd4003000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 26 Oct 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 9, pci mem 0xd4000000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 11, pci mem 0xd4001000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.2 (0010 -> 0012)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#3)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 10, pci mem 0xd4002000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[080046030177af05]

  Vendor: Acer      Model: MP3 Flash Stick   Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

input: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [Logitech Logitech Dual Action] on usb-0000:00:03.0-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49443 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: SiS SI7012 with STAC9750/51 at 0x1c00, irq 11

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4079 buckets, 32632 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices:

PWRB COMA  EC0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3  ACM  AUD  LAN  CB0  CB1

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

  Vendor: Sony      Model: MSC-U03           Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

ath_hal: 0.9.12.5

wlan: 0.8.4.3 (EXPERIMENTAL)

ath_rate_onoe: no version for "ether_sprintf" found: kernel tainted.

ath_rate_onoe: 1.0

ath_pci: 0.9.4.6 (EXPERIMENTAL)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:07.0 (0014 -> 0016)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ath0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

ath0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

ath0: mac 5.6 phy 4.1 5ghz radio 1.7 2ghz radio 2.3

ath0: 802.11 address: 00:02:8a:b6:04:31

ath0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BE traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BK traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

ath0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xd4010000, irq=11

NTFS volume version 3.1.

Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.6.00 (0045) kernel module loaded

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: SiS delay workaround: giving bridge time to recover.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: SiS delay workaround: giving bridge time to recover.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

Danke im voraus!

Spydrow

----------

## R!tman

Versuch einfach mal

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
```

Vielleicht geht das dann schon. Du musst /mnt/usb allerdings eventuell vorher erstellen.

Falls es nicht klappt, solltest Du eigentlich alles hier im Forum finden. Versuch es mal hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=279124&highlight=usb+mass+storage+device

Insbesondere das 3. Post sollte Dir erstmal genug Daten geben, dass Du etwas weiterkommst. Das wichtigste ist es einen kernel zu machen, der die Dinge, die Du fuer USB usw. brauchst, unterstuetzt. 

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass Du einen Kernel selber kompilieren kannst, sonst frag wieder nach. [edit]Oder schau Dir eines der vielen  sehr guten und ausfuehrlichen Tutorials auf www.gentoo.org an.[/edit]

Es ist relativ einfach das hinzubekommen, aber evlt nicht so ganz fuer einen Beginner. Das wird schon noch  :Smile: .

----------

## Spydrow

ist schon fast peinlich zu antworten aber ich denke mal nur so lernt man, den kernel hat ein kollege von mir kompiliert aber der ist leider nicht erreichbar. wenn ich 

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb

```

bzw 

```
mount /dev/sda /mnt/usb

```

schreibe, dann sagt er mir:

```
mount: you must specify the filesystem type

```

den usb ordner musste ich erstmal erstellen, an der meldung hat sich danach allerdings nichts geaendert. ich weiss ehrlich gesagt noch nicht einmal wie ich den kernel auslesen kann. mein kollege meinte gentoo ist fett, hats installiert, die nvidia treiber danach und das wars. maus, internet, wlan und mausrad  :Smile:  hab ich bisher nur geschafft. ansonsten hab ich leider von nichts einen plan. das nennt man wohl den sprung ins kalte wasser. den thread zu deinem link hab ich vorher schon gelesen aber der kerl konnte seinen kernel schon selber kompilieren und hat mir damit einen bedeutenden schritt voraus, deswegen waers korrekt wenn mir jemand das wie fuer einen idioten erklaert (und damit ist aller stolz verschwunden).

mfg 

Spydrow

----------

## R!tman

Die Kernel Sources (Quellen) sind in /usr/src/.

Bei mir sieht das zB so aus:

```
ls /usr/src/

linux                   linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r12  linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9

linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4  linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r13  reiser4-for-2.6.9-1.gz

linux-2.6.11-rc1-mm1    linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r8   xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1
```

Dabei ist "linux" ein link auf den kernel, den Du verwenden willst.

Das sieht man hier:

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 30 Jan 15 19:47 /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-rc1-mm1/
```

Das heisst bei mir, dass ich mm-sources benutze.

Falls es diesen Link nicht geben sollte, musst Du ihn erstmal machen:

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux-dein-lieblings-kernel /usr/src/linux
```

Wenn Du den kernel mal wechselst, und den Link aendern willst, loesche den Link vorher. Das geht wie bei einer Datei.

Dann musst Du den Kernel konfigurieren, damit er die Sachen unterstuetzt, die Du haben willst. zB Deinen USB Stick.

Dazu machst Du

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

wechselst also in das entsprechende Kernelverzeichnis

und 

```
make menuconfig
```

Dann kannst Du die Sachen einstellen, die im Link angegeben waren. Hier kannst Du alles moegliche Einstellen, sehr unfangreich!

Beim Exiten, nicht vergessen zu speichern. Gespeichert wird in /usr/src/linux/.config. Diese Datei kann auch fuer andere kernels verwendet werden, falls Du den kernel mal wechseln willst.

Dann musst Du ihn nur noch kompilieren. Gibt, immer noch im gleichen Verzeichnis, das ein:

```
make && make modules_install
```

Wenn er damit fertig ist, musst Du das kernel image, vowon der Rechner dann bootet, noch auf die Boot-Partition kopieren, die Du vorher evtl noch mounten musst.

```
mount /boot/

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/name_des_kernels
```

Dann musst Du grub, Deinem Bootmanager, nur noch sagen, dass es ein neues Bootimage gibt. 

Dazu 

```
vim /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

Dort machst Du einfach genaudasselbe wie fuer den Kernel, der bereits drin steht, ausser, dass das bootimage hat jetzt anders heisst. Bei mir sieht das zB so aus:

```
title=Kernel 2.6.11-rc1-mm1   mm-sources

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-2.6.9-rc1-mm1 root=/dev/hda3 video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768 vga=0x317
```

Dann noch neu booten. Abspeichern und unmounten nicht vergessen  :Smile: .

----------

## Spydrow

vielen dank fuer die hilfe, funktioniert leider noch nicht ganz aber ich schreib mal was bei rumkommt. 

```

ls /usr/src/

linux  linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r2

```

dann

```

ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 23 Jan  7 13:18 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r2/

```

einen neuen link musste ich also nicht erstellen, schonmal gut  :Smile: 

in der konfigurationsdatei schienen alle usb optionen korrekt zu sein, richtig konfiguriert muesste er also sein. wenn ich 

```

mount /boot/

```

eintippe sagt er mir

```

mount: can't find /boot in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab

```

hab dann einfach weitergemacht und

```

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r2  

```

danach musste ich vim emergen da ich das noch nicht hatte -.-

```

vim /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

```

default 0

timeout 30

title=gentoo linux 2.6.10 r2

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/k2610r2gentoo root=/dev/hda3

title=Windows XP Professional

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

~

"/boot/grub/grub.conf" 10L, 173C                              6,1           All

```

laedt also auch das richtige bootimage (da ich eh kein neues hab...)

naja deshalb hat mich das nicht ganz weiter gebracht. im kernel waren wie gesagt alle optionen aktiviert die aktiviert sein sollten, zumindest glaube ich das. vielleicht liegts ja an etwas anderem. schon ein bisschen nervig kein plan zu haben aber immer noch besser als sich mit windows zu beschaeftigen. 

hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.

mfg

Spydrow

----------

## BENtheTEN

hi

versuch mal "fdisk -l /dev/sda" damit er dir die Partitionen auflistet vom USB-Stick, manchmal haben die paar sinnlose partitionen drauf, die man unter windows nicht sieht .. also bei mir wars so .. hab ihn dann unter linux so formatiert wie ich ihn wollte.

btw, das sony irgendwas gerät (camera, memory stick) läuft?

Gruss

Ben

----------

## ian!

Moved from 'Kernel & Hardware'. Deutschsprachige Posts bitte nur im dt. Forumsteil posten.

----------

## R!tman

 *Spydrow wrote:*   

> in der konfigurationsdatei schienen alle usb optionen korrekt zu sein, richtig konfiguriert muesste er also sein.

 

Es kann sein, dass alles USB maessige richtig ist. ABER, auf dem USB Stick ist normalerweise ein FAT Dateisystem, welches Dein Kernel auch unterstuetzen muss. Das findest Du unter "File Systems" in der Kernelkonfiguration.

 *Spydrow wrote:*   

>  wenn ich 
> 
> ```
> 
> mount /boot/
> ...

 

Das heisst, dass sich Dein Kollege nicht ganz an die Installationsanleitung gehalten hat. Aber da Du auf die grub.conf Zugriff hast, nehme ich an, dass es auch so gehen wird. Ist aber etwas merkwuerdig.

 *Spydrow wrote:*   

> danach musste ich vim emergen da ich das noch nicht hatte -.-

 

Das ist nur ein Editor, haettest auch nano nehmen koennen  :Smile: .

Und das hier

 *Spydrow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

Sollte bei Dir dann so aussehen:

```

default 0

timeout 30

title=MEIN EIGENER KERNEL

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hda3

title=gentoo linux 2.6.10 r2

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/k2610r2gentoo root=/dev/hda3

title=Windows XP Professional

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

Du fuegst nur einen Eintrag ein fuer Dein  neues EIGENES Kernelimage (linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r2) hinzu. Das andere Kernelimage, das Du schon die ganze Zeit verwendet hast, ist das: k2610r2gentoo

 *Spydrow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> schon ein bisschen nervig kein plan zu haben aber immer noch besser als sich mit windows zu beschaeftigen.

 

Sehr gute Einstellung!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Spydrow

danke, ich werds ausprobieren sobald ich meine freundin wieder sehe, vermutlich am wochenende, ich sag dann obs funktioniert hat oder nicht (mit dem memory stick  :Wink:  )

mfg 

Spydrow

----------

## Spydrow

ich habs, musste nichts veraendern, mit 

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb

```

konnte ich auf den stick zugreifen  :Smile: 

trotzdem danke an alle fuer die hilfe.

Spydrow

----------

## R!tman

Sehr schoen  :Smile: !

----------

## stillner

Hallo,

unter http://ccomb.free.fr/wiki/wakka.php?wiki=UsbMassStorageEnglish gibt es ein Skript, das dafür sorgt, dass beim Einstecken eines USB-Speichers das neue Gerät automatisch als aktueller X-User gemounted wird (wenn der entsprechende Abschnitt auskommentiert wird, sonst wird nur ein passender Eintrag in der fstab angelegt). Funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme.

stillner

----------

